# Comment synchroniser mes contacts sur mon iPod sans passer par Outlook (PC)?



## freeza77 (30 Juin 2004)

salut,

je voudrais savoir si l'on peut passer par autre chose que outlook pour synchroniser les contacts sur le ipod???
je suis utilisateur PC

merci


----------



## naas (30 Juin 2004)

le fil est ici


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> le fil est ici



Merci. Je ferme ce sujet.


----------

